# Irony



## Lukony (Jun 21, 2006)

Had anyone else had this experience? I have accumulated a good amount of Grandis, 10 to be exact. The ironic thing is that all but one is a female. I have no idea how that happened. You would figure that with a 50/50 chance I would have atleast 1 or 2 more males. I am wondering if I am the only person who this seems to happen to?


----------



## wuwu (Jun 21, 2006)

i just got 10 L1 orchids, hope this doesn't happen to me. :?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 21, 2006)

i think this might have happened here too, though no conclusion yet:

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3380


----------



## Yosei (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought 8 ghosts once, they turned out to be all male, not a single female


----------



## infinity (Jun 22, 2006)

correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't you be happy?! - If you do your best to make sure that male makes it to maturity- you could mate it 9 times and have the maximum number of ooths  (lucky male :wink: )


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 22, 2006)

thats true. with alot of care and alot of luck, that male could do the business with more than one female. itd be interesting to see how many he could... do :wink: but yeh much rather this way than all males. that would be very unfortunate. i once had six gongs, and five were males. i guess its just random luck.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 22, 2006)

or it is the people that sell/give you them . in my experiance . when ive bought more than 1 mantis by the same person and i ask for a m and f . i recieve 2 of the same sex . apart from martin french . he is the only guy ive bought of that when asked for a M and F , i got an M and F .

Neil


----------



## Yosei (Jun 22, 2006)

Well you see.....that was during the time when everyone else had only males to trade or loan to me


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 22, 2006)

maybe he got them very young when it was too early to tell. maybe just bad luck.

by the way, this situation is not ironic.


----------



## Yosei (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep, new born black lil hatchlings......shoulda gotten some breeding pairs instead.


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 22, 2006)

ah but theyd be more expensive and youd miss out on the whole life cycle and moulting and all that, which is nice.


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 22, 2006)

ah but then he'd have eggs to sell for what the adults cost and an egg to keep and have a life cycle of how ever many he kept :hehe


----------



## Lukony (Jun 22, 2006)

I probably will keep 4 of the females and trade the rest.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2006)

Has happened to me a few times.


----------

